# Antalyaspor vs Besiktas JK TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE12--BET online



## fayeokay (Jan 19, 2012)

Antalyaspor vs Besiktas JK TURKEY SUPER LEAGUE12--BET online sports betting 1/21 2AM GMT+8


Antalyaspor has played 10 Turkish Super Lig matches this season on Antalya Ataturk Stadyumu. On home ground Antalyaspor has won 5, drawn 4 and lost 1 matches. This ranks Akrepler (The Scorpions) 6th in home team performance in the Turkish Super Lig.













1x2 odds offered in 12--BET

Antalyaspor 3.32
Besiktas JK 2.20
Draw  3.08


----------

